# Frameworks/Technologien für Web-Anwendungen



## Budili (5. Sep 2010)

Servus,

also Software-Entwickler hatte ich bisher nicht sehr viel mit Web-Anwendungen zu tun, sondern war eher mit Java und anderen Programmiersprachen im Desktop Umfeld tätig. 

Ich möchte nun eine kleine Web-Anwendung bauen; nichts ausergewöhnlich komplexes, einfach nur ein paar Seiten mit einer Navigationsleiste (ohne Datenbank etc.).

Wie würdet Ihr mir vorschlagen hier am besten vorzugehen? Welche Tools, Frameworks, Technologien etc. sollte ich hier berücksichtigen bzw. nutzen?

Meine Ideen hierzu:
IDE: Ecilpse for JEE Devoloper
Webserver: Tomcat, Jetty ... ?
Programmiersprache: Java (oder ist das oversized für diesen kleinen use case?)
Web-Frameworks: Click, Tapestry, Wicket ... ?


Danke schon mal für eure Vorschläge.
Tim


----------



## XHelp (5. Sep 2010)

Was genau soll deine Web-Anwendung machen?


----------



## Budili (5. Sep 2010)

Servus,

im ersten Schritt sollte es eine absolut simple Anwendung sein.
Links eine Navigationsleiste, welche auf bestimmten Content verlinkt (oben und unten Banner etc.)
Mehr wollte im im ersten Schritt gar nicht realisieren. 

Später hätte ich evtl. gerne noch einen Login, ein Gästebuch, eine DB etc.
Aber vorerst müsste man diese Dinge nicht berücksichtigen.


----------



## XHelp (5. Sep 2010)

Hört sich eher dannach an, als suchst du einen html-editor um eine ganz normale html Seite zu erstellen.


----------



## budi (5. Sep 2010)

Kann man natürlich auch tun, würdest du mir hier zu Java als Plattform nicht raten?
Zu großer Overhead ??


----------



## XHelp (5. Sep 2010)

um eine html Seite zu erstellen? Das hat nichts mit Java zu tun. Aber generell, wenn du nicht weiß, ob du Servlet brauchst oder nicht, dann brauchst du die nicht. Ich würde mir auch keine Photoshop-Lizens kaufen um Screenshots abzuspeichern.


----------



## budi (5. Sep 2010)

Wann werden den Servelts benötigt ?


----------



## XHelp (5. Sep 2010)

Da gibt es Checkliste von Punkte, die für den Einsatz von Servelts erfüllt sein muss.
Aber es hört sich eher dannach an, als baust du eine ganz simple Homepage und machst keine hochkomplizierte Webanwendung.


----------



## budi (5. Sep 2010)

Ja das ist richtig ... soll erstmal eine kleine Homepage werden. Was noch alles hinzu kommt weiß ich aktuell noch nicht. 

Hoch kompliziert wollte ich es vorerst noch nicht machen, aber man weiß ja nie was noch kommt


----------



## XHelp (5. Sep 2010)

Dann ließ mal Literatur über HTML, CSS, JS durch. Anschließend kannst du dich mit php beschäftigen.


----------



## budi (5. Sep 2010)

Mit HTML und CSS kenne ich mich ein wenig aus, habe da schon was gemacht gehabt.

Ich dachte halt nur, da ich täglich auf der Arbeit mit Java zu tun habe, dass ich evtl. die Kenntnisse auch auf eine kleine Homepage übertragen könnte.

Hab aber schon von einigen Leuten gehört, dass das ganze JEE Konzept nicht ganz trivial ist und wahrscheinlich ein zu großer Overhead für eine kleine Homepage.


----------



## XHelp (5. Sep 2010)

Da werden die nicht ganz unrecht haben.
Die einfachste Frage: hast du einen Tomcat-Server, wo du deine Seite laufen lassen kannst?


----------



## budi (5. Sep 2010)

Ja einen Tomcat könnte ich laufen lassen.


----------



## XHelp (5. Sep 2010)

zuhause?
Ok, ich werde jetzt keine neuen Fragen überlegen, die dich von der Idee abbringen. Aber für eine einfache Homepage ist das übertireben.


----------



## budi (5. Sep 2010)

LoL .. nene nicht zu Hause.

Ja ok, werds dann einfachem statischem HTML machen. 
Das dürfte dann auch kein großes Problem werden.


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (7. Sep 2010)

Spätestens bei Gästebuch, wirst du mit statischem HTML am Ende sein.

Dann braucht es etwas das nicht nur Dateien ausliefert auf dem Server.


----------



## XHelp (7. Sep 2010)

JohannisderKaeufer hat gesagt.:


> Spätestens bei Gästebuch, wirst du mit statischem HTML am Ende sein.
> 
> Dann braucht es etwas das nicht nur Dateien ausliefert auf dem Server.



Jepp. sowas wie superduperfreeguestbooks.com, welchen man per Frame in die Seite einbindet


----------

